# Need help with my VCR/DVD Combo[moved from other h/w]



## Buumon (Apr 4, 2008)

Trutech DVD/CD Player with video cassette recorder
dv220tt8

I need help.... Is there ANYWAY to get the channels on the VCR so you can RECORD STUFF of off the tv WITHOUT having to get a cable box? 

Any help..would be appricated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need help with my VCR/DVD Combo*

moved you to home theatre


----------



## Buumon (Apr 4, 2008)

And no one responds........


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Patience is a virtue...

I could not get much info off the net regarding your particular unit so I can't say for sure, but since it does seem to have a tuner, it should be able to see and record an ordinary cable signal. That said, your cable provider may be sending a signal that needs one of their boxes to decode. What do you get if you hook the cable from the wall directly up to the TV? Can it tune stations? If yes, then its the Trutec. If no then its probably the cable and you'll need to call them to see what's up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i could not find it at all a link to the unit would help
inicial thoughts was to run the inicial signal into the unit then onto the tv


----------



## Buumon (Apr 4, 2008)

The Cable IS connected from the wall to the tv. I don't have a cable box at all. 

I'll try to see if I can hook up the cable to my unit and then into the tv then. Soon as I wake up a bit


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you cannot get the signal in you will not be able to record it,if there is no socket if there is a tuner you may be able to get it modified


----------



## Buumon (Apr 4, 2008)

No, there is no place for a cable cord on the unit. So scrap that idea. X.x



So what do I do now?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check to see if it can be modified or replace it with something that will do what you want


----------



## Buumon (Apr 4, 2008)

What would I replace it with?
Or modify? 

I've never had to do anything like this before...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when i try a search for it all that comes up are portable dvd players
that's why i asked for a link for it
i have no idea what it is
to find out if it could be modified you would have to take it to a tv tech


----------



## Buumon (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't have a link

and I found something, it says I can get this to work with a External Tuner. Is that right?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you still have to connect the external tuner to the unit


----------

